# Kitten and bird



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

These photos are just too cute


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

So adorable those two look like best friends


----------



## Anime Fish (Apr 28, 2013)

Aww, that's very adorable! <3 I love the third picture where the kitten is in action and at the very end, they're cuddling together, very cute :-D


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

awww.......it is so sugary sweet my teeth hurt.


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

The last two photos absolutely melts my heart!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Awwww............... Cuteness overload


----------



## konstargirl (Mar 9, 2010)

Adorable!!


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

( ( ( ((Cute Explosion)) ) ) )


----------

